# PDF arrangement of this lovely piece on youtube for solo violin



## gaboo (Oct 13, 2012)

Arranged this for solo violin in Sibelius, I couldn't resist adding most of the cello and violin harmonies into this, though they may sound inappropriate at times so just ignore them if so, and I forgot to add a title to it, but enjoy none the less  Here is the link : http://www.filedropper.com/aliproject-etoiles

And here is the piece on youtube, it's one of my favourites.






Btw I'm aware this might look suspicious considering I don't really use this forum, but I honestly just spent about 5 hours on this and thought other people might like to play it.


----------

